# When will I bleed after a chemical pregnancy?



## NoraFlood (Dec 21, 2008)

So, I got about a zillion positive HPTs on 13 and 14 DPO, had symptoms, was puking, etc. Today I stopped having symptoms and then noticed a little bit of brown spotting. I took another two HPTs, which were negative. So I am assuming this was a chemical pregnancy (or miscarriage; I am not entirely sure what differentiates the two). The spotting has completely stopped. When should I expect to start bleeding?


----------



## emma00 (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss.







I've had 2 chemical pregnancies and one early miscarriage. As I understand it - a 'chemical' pregnancy is a pregnancy that is lost before the pregnancy can be detected clinically. For me - my chemical losses were both between 4-5 weeks and while emotionally very hard - were pretty 'easy' physically. I had what was basically a very heavy and clotty period with some cramps. Once I started spotting it didn't stop and it eventually turned into heavy bleeding.


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

My Chemical was the same as emma00 described.. I started spotting about a week after I got my BFP and then it was just like a heavy period with clotting... nothing too bad.

HUGS


----------



## AlumofUF (Nov 12, 2008)

Hugs:
I had a chemical pregnancy in december.....I knew I was pregnant, had a couple tests inconclusive or negative but also a couple faint positives.....I had symptoms and pulling pain, I really felt pregnant and then a digital test said "Pregnant"...so I knew I was or had been....I started to spot a couple days later and then my period began heavier and a bit clotty but not too bad physically.....i am sorry for your loss...


----------



## NoraFlood (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks everybody. I started bleeding today and it is just like a regular period, except with less (!) cramping than usual. I was just worried that it was going to be a long, drawn-out ordeal waiting to bleed. I'm glad to know that it's not.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## btmama (Feb 14, 2009)

s
I am sorry for your loss!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

NoraFlood, I'm so sorry, again!







My chemical pregnancy in December ended with my period coming just a day or two late, and it was a regular heavy period that lasted the normal amount of time. I hope you feel better that you have some closure, since walking around not knowing or waiting for it to happen is almost unbearable. I'm so so so sorry that you're going through this.


----------

